# Sight pin floating



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Sounds like dl probs, possibly even incorrect weights, recommend you look up nuts & bolts, guys a legend!


----------



## Airport22 (May 12, 2012)

How do I get in touch with him? Thanks!


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

You will always have pin float. Depending on your situation, you may be able to decrease it through optimizing your draw length and if you want to go further, a stabilizer set up. One thing that helps me, when I know I have my DL right and I'm satisfied with my stabilizers, I focus on the target and let the pin float in between the target and I. I go through my shot sequence and trust that by making a good shot, my arrow will hit my target. I've hit a lot of bullseyes even though my pin hasn't been directly over it when the arrow was released. If you try to force your pin to the middle, you will actually increase the size of your float. Trust your shots, work for a surprise release and you'll hit what you're aiming at.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

Yep... Draw Length is the key! Get your draw length close and you'll have most of the problem fixed!
Good luck!
www.60xcustomstrings.com


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Airport22 on the desktop version you'll see private messages the once you open that then you'll see send message and then type in nuts & bolts as the recipient. Or you can try doing the same if you're using tapatalk.


----------



## Airport22 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## zdogk9 (Dec 6, 2011)

I use a single pin sight, recently I discovered that once I have the pin centered in the peep that if ignore it and focus on my mark I'll likely hit it. If I focus on the pin the odds decrease dramaticly.


----------

